# Lowrance 334C



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Anybody own a Lowrance GPS/Sonar unit? Had mine for a month now with the Lakemaster chip and don't know how I fished without one before!!! With 8000 lakes on the chip the fishing possibilities are endless! The contours of lake structure on the GPS are nothing more than phenomenal. Now I just laugh at the morons driving around in circles trying to find bars, rock piles, mud flats, etc. For anyone that doesnt own one of these units I highly recommend one. Well worth the money!!!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I have run the GlobalMap 3500c with a Lakemaster chip since the chip first hit the shelves. The color screen on the 3500 is a must have, exceptional clarity in the summer sun and just run a couple wires from your car battery or atv battery in the winter and its a lot easier to read than straining your eyes looking at a handheld. I dont go on the lake without the chip.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Now I just laugh at the morons driving around in circles trying to find bars, rock piles, mud flats, etc.


SO now everyone without this is a moron????? :eyeroll:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I got one of those chips...I kinda think its a bit foolish to have myself but I bit. Its handy to try and avoid shallow water when running form spot to spot, but I already know the spots I fish well enough that I dont need a map/gps to show me where it is.

Remember you might be one of those driving around looking if your GPS fails, does not have a strong signal, or is less then accurate like they can be time to time.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

With that chip, you find so many more spots than you already know. Its made me a much better fisherman, just by knowing and understanding the map itself. You can follow deep breaks, right on the bottom, or right on top. You find humps on top of humps where the fish are at. I fished spots for 5 years before I bought the chip and little did I know that on some of these "humps" I was fishing that there were actually 3-4 MAJOR humps on the hump itself. If you don't own one and you fish a lake like devils I strongly encourage you to get one. Its simply awesome. For Trolling, Ice fishing, etc. you will be simply amazed at the accuracy.


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

Simply put it is a tool when used properly can help us become better fisherman.


----------

